# Durchschnittlich Zugriffszeit berechnen.



## osion (3. Apr 2022)

Hallo

Ich soll die durchschnittlich Zugriffszeit berechnen um ein Wort zu erhalten.


*Meine Idee ist, dass ich diese Formel verwenden kann:*

Meine Formel sieht so aus (0.95+0.99)/2+10*(2- (0.95+0.99)/2)+0.03*10000.
Dies ist leider Falsch und in den Unterlagen wird zum Thema nichts erwähnt.
----
Gerne würde ich Tipps erhalten um in die richtige Richtung zu kommen.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Apr 2022)

osion hat gesagt.:


> Meine Idee ist, dass ich diese Formel verwenden kann:


Meine Idee ist, keine Formeln zu verwenden sondern zu überlegen.

Beispiel: Du machst einen Zugriff und mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95 % wird dieser aus dem Cache mit einer Zugriffzeit von 1 ns beantwortet. Dementsprechend beträgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Cache-Miss 100 % - 95 % = 5 %. Nehmen wir mal an, der Cache-Miss würde 100 ns benötigen. Dann werden insgesamt 95 % * 1 ns + 5 % * 100 ns benötigt.

In deinem Beispiel wird der Cache-Miss nun weiter aufgeteilt, nämlich in 99 % Memory und dementsprechend 100 % - 99 % = 1 % HDD.


----------

